# Any Ryobi BT3100 owners?



## dyland123 (Jan 26, 2016)

So I have a bt3100 table saw, which is composed of 3 sliding tables. This means there are no miter slots. 

So my question is, what do y'all do about table saw jigs? Is there any way to use feather boards, crosscut sleds, etc on a saw like this? Or is there an alternative that would work well? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Why would you want a crosscut sled on a saw with a sliding table?

Just lock the sliding table and fasten your feather boards, etc. to it, probably more secure than using a miter slot.

Only problem may be with larger panels and the saw table is not really large enough to cut them anyway.


----------



## jdonhowe (Jul 25, 2014)

There is a miter slot accessory which can be bolted on to either side (or both) of the main frame. Standard 3/8"x 3/4" miter gauge bars fit perfectly. It might still be available as an individual part, but a quick google "bt3100 miter slot" only came up with it as part of the BT3KIT accessory package.

I owned a BT3100 for several years, and found the miter slot to be very useful. It installs easily and is pretty easy to adjust to be parallel with the blade. While the sliding miter table was a great design concept, I seemed to have trouble keeping it square to the blade. Also, my sliding table rode slightly higher than the main table. So, I used a mainstream miter gauge in the miter slot for most precise cuts, rather than the SMT. If I'd kept the saw, I probably would have built a sled for it.

BTW, if you haven't found it, check out sawdustzone dot org- formerly bt3central, which is a site primarily devoted to users of bt3000 and bt3100. There's a lot of info about the saws there.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I had one on loan for a couple months, was a lot better saw when I returned it than when I picked it up. Like most tools, they need to be serviced occasionally, particularly ones with moving parts. I found it very useful for what I need it for, eventually replaced it with a Makita SCMS so returned it to owner.


----------



## John Kos (Apr 7, 2015)

I think these are still available from Home Depot on-line 


http://www.homedepot.com/p/Ryobi-Accessory-Kit-8-Piece-BT3KIT/100089364?keyword=ryobi+table+saw+kit


----------



## mharrington5150 (Feb 23, 2016)

I totally agree with Frank. Lock the slides and use your fence as a glide

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Minnesota Marty (Feb 27, 2015)

I have one that I just keep a dado stack in. Nice little saw. too bad they are discontinued. I bought mine from a transferred Lowes store manager. It was his personal saw. I got a great deal. the movers where in the driveway and he wanted to move it. Glad I bought it. Make sure you have all the attachments because it is one of the safest saws that I have owned. I would see no need to put a sled on that saw. If I think how one might go about doing that I'll post it up. 

Marty


----------



## Gunnerman (Feb 26, 2019)

A contractor friend, who had upgraded to a Dewalt, gave me his old br3000 (from back in the day when the quality was better- he says it's a great saw). While it's great to get a new saw, it's missing the rip fence and blade guard. Ryobi has discontinued these parts, so I'm needing a source which might have them. Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

Gunner, even though this is a 3 year old thread, it is still relevant.
*"Sawdust Zone"* https://www.sawdustzone.org/ 
is a forum especially for the Ryobi jobsite saws. lots of great
info there on the 3000 series.

.

.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Can we assume you have tried here .....?*

https://www.toolpartsdirect.com/ryobi-bt3100-1-10-inch-table-saw.html


https://www.partswarehouse.com/Ryob...osN99yUWFyl51PW_TXygihS8uU6mvCSkaAsefEALw_wcB




https://www.ereplacementparts.com/r...Kr4EzDsAAYofmfwNII1MdQplz_S2iwFoaAu93EALw_wcB




:grin:


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

While at the Sawdust Zone, check out the articles section. Tons of jigs and fixtures for the BT3K.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

I bought one and have regretted it ever since.


----------



## Gunnerman (Feb 26, 2019)

Got it, thanks. Update: Since the Craftsman 315.228110 and Ryobi are identical, yesterday I ordered the Craftsman rip fence from Sears. Problem solved, right? Nope I wake up this morning to an email from Sears, "order cancelled, part is not available." Geez!


----------



## CharleyL (Jan 13, 2019)

On my BT3000 I bought an aluminum miter slot extrusion and faced the right edge of the miter slide, then epoxied the extrusion to the right side of the miter slide. Whenever I wanted to use a jig that required the miter slot, I just locked the miter slide in place. 

My son-in-law has the BT3000 now, so no pictures.

Charley


----------



## VanStanza (Mar 11, 2021)

Are you still looking for a blade guard? I have one I'd be willing to sell.


----------

